# GT #1: Rockets @ Lakers



## Cris

*












































































































Tuesday, October 30th
7:30PM

TNT, KCAL 9

*Lineups Subject to Change*
*​


----------



## Darth Bryant

Mihm is starting now? I thought it was battle cat starting?

Either way, I say optimistic loss is about 10 points. Realistic 15-20.


----------



## KDOS

Id rather see Bynum or Mihm start, because everytime Yao faces Kwame, he always burns BC on the offensive end.

Is Kobe is still doubtful for tomorrows game?


----------



## Darth Bryant

KOBEDUNKEDONSHAQ said:


> Id rather see Bynum or Mihm start, because everytime Yao faces Kwame, he always burns BC on the offensive end.
> 
> Is Kobe is still doubtful for tomorrows game?



haven't seen any news really today but I thought he said he'd be good to go for the season opener?


----------



## KDOS

CDRacingZX6R said:


> haven't seen any news really today but I thought he said he'd be good to go for the season opener?


Nice, I hope he does play.


----------



## Cris

Lineups were just based off a depth chart. we wont know until the media report is published.


----------



## Showtime87

I had no idea Scola was that small! The Lakers should really look to exploit that matchup.


----------



## KDOS

Showtime87 said:


> I had no idea Scola was that small! The Lakers should really look to exploit that matchup.


:lol: 

And Fisher will be playing on a different uniform too.


----------



## Cris

Blame AOL


----------



## Showtime87

Cris said:


> Blame AOL


LOL. I can't stand AOL, they're nothing but a bunch of thieves. Had to have some fun with that though.


----------



## Cris

yeh i hate them too. They just have the biggest mug shots of any site I know.


----------



## PauloCatarino

Cris said:


>


What a pitifull starting 5...
I only wish Kobe will light up Tracie McGreedy.


----------



## Basel

I absolutely cannot wait for this game. I have a good feeling because the Lakers usually play well in their openers. I want to see everyone just play well, and then if needed, for Kobe to take over the game and just win it for us.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic

I have a feeling that Kobe is gonna go off on the Rockets to prove a point. Im expecting 40+ from Mamba.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt

Hope all goes well.


----------



## Showtime87

All I know is that I want the Laker Girls to start wearing these outfits.


----------



## Basel

^^^ I would have no objections.


----------



## SoCalfan21

Oh Dear Lord...I jus hope I dont break anything this game. 

Me and Damian...(Havent been on the site in a while normally so I dont know if he still posts) well be here all night with our by polar behavior


----------



## Yao Mania

Hi guys! :wave:

Seriously not sure why Phil's going with Kwame at C. I mean, he was even once quoted as saying he's helpless against Yao. 

Will be a good game. Hope you guys get the Kobe situation sorted out soon, I'm still rooting for the Mamba!


----------



## Lynx

We win this game. Book it!


----------



## SoCalfan21

Lynx said:


> We win this game. Book it!


Not according to the whole Rockets board...


----------



## DANNY

Yao Mania said:


> Hi guys! :wave:
> 
> Seriously not sure why Phil's going with Kwame at C. I mean, he was even once quoted as saying he's helpless against Yao.
> 
> Will be a good game. Hope you guys get the Kobe situation sorted out soon, I'm still rooting for the Mamba!


dont expect kwame to stay on the floor very long

maybe 5 minute max?

i dont know perhaps phil has high hopes that kwame's new haircut will do him wonders


----------



## DANNY

wow basel and cdracing.. you two are little ****ers i swear

how can you bet against the lakers, it's their first game of the season...



COUNT ME IN YEAH!


----------



## Damian Necronamous

SoCalfan21 said:


> Oh Dear Lord...I jus hope I dont break anything this game.
> 
> Me and Damian...(Havent been on the site in a while normally so I dont know if he still posts) well be here all night with our by polar behavior


Oh I'm still here. I'm at Emory University now as a freshman, so I don't have nearly as much free time to ***** and moan about our beloved Lakers. Don't worry though, I'll be able to see 20 nationally televised games here in Atlanta, and I've figured out a way to watch every non-televised game with a fellow Laker fan and good friend of mine here at Emory. God bless Slingbox and whoever invented it.

As for this game, I think we'll be stomped on. Although, we have won our last 3 openers in the years without Shaq (two against Denver and last year against Phoenix, I believe)...so you never know. I just don't see how we'll beat the drastically improved Rockets when we don't have Lamar, Kobe is playing half-assed ball and Bynum isn't even going to be starting.


----------



## Basel

dannyM said:


> wow basel and cdracing.. you two are little ****ers i swear
> 
> how can you bet against the lakers, it's their first game of the season...
> 
> 
> 
> COUNT ME IN YEAH!



Dammit, I didn't realize I bet on the Rockets. I didn't mean to do that. I'll go bet on the Lakers now.


----------



## Showtime87

Homecourt advanatage in the NBA is normally good for 4-5 points in terms of pointspread, the Rockets are favored by five on the road at Staples Center? Man, that's some serious disrespect for the Lakers. I'll go with the Lakers to cover the spread, winning would be a very nice bonus.


----------



## JerryWest

I'm predicting a win for the Lakers. Not because the Lakers are good but because the Rockets are overrated choke artists. Lakers by at least six.


----------



## Block

KennethTo said:


> I'm predicting a win for the Lakers. Not because the Lakers are good but because the Rockets are overrated choke artists. Lakers by at least six.


gold


----------



## Brian34Cook

So I finally decided to d/l SopCast and I have the Spurs game on right now so I shouldl be here tonight.. better than just listening to it on NBA Audio pass like I was gonna!


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt

I think we may go down big early, but I'm confident that the second unit can provide a spark if it happens. After hitting outside shots early, hopefully the Rockets will fall in love with the jumper and we can claw out a victory. Call it early season optimism, but I think the Lakers can get things started on the right foot.


----------



## Showtime87

The key to me is obvious. Force McGrady to take jumpers and limit Yao to less than 30. If they can do that, there's a decent chance they'll come away with a win. But if Yao dominates Kwame/Mihm? (that's a mistake) and McGrady is allowed to get to the rim at will this thing could get downright ugly.


----------



## Darth Bryant

Wow, Magic saying it like it is... 

Anyone else waiting for the Laker game to start hear what Magic just said?


----------



## Basel

Yeah, I'm watching. I agree with a lot of what Magic has said.

One voice, people. One voice.

By the way, I think if we can contain Yao/T-Mac to a combined 50 points or so, we could definitely win. Plus, let's not forget that we're at home. The fans will be behind us, and hopefully that will rattle the Rockets.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic

I wonder if the fans will boo Kobe in staples..


----------



## Basel

CubanLaker said:


> I wonder if the fans will boo Kobe in staples..


I don't think they will, nor do I think they should.


----------



## Showtime87

CDRacingZX6R said:


> Wow, Magic saying it like it is...
> 
> Anyone else waiting for the Laker game to start hear what Magic just said?


He's basically saying what many of us have said for a long time now, but it is nice to hear it come from Mag.


----------



## Cris

Looks like Kwame is going to start


----------



## Darth Bryant

Vlade sore throat? :lol: 

Kwame starting is still mind boggling me.


----------



## Basel

Sore throat? Seriously? Wow.


----------



## Showtime87

CDRacingZX6R said:


> Vlade sore throat? :lol:


Oh my god, that gives a new definition to the word soft. Why doesn't he just stay home and have mommy make him some chicken soup? What a punk.


----------



## Basel

Scouting Report:

Lakers vs. Rockets - 10/30/07

Tuesday, Oct 30

The Houston Rockets bring a new coach, a couple new players, and a new sense of purpose to STAPLES Center tonight. Former Sacramento Kings coach Rick Adelman is in charge of this talented group and he brought his familiar playbook with him. The Rockets added power forward Luis Scola (acquired via trade with San Antonio). This 27-year-old rookie is a good fit, as he is well experienced (outside of the NBA). Mike James brings some fire to the backcourt and Steve Francis is a potent offensive minded guard. This team still revolves around Yao Ming and Tracy McGrady, although Bonzi Wells has shown some signs in the preseason of being that all-important third weapon.

Coach Adelman has completely revamped the offensive philosophy of the team while maintaining most of the defensive strategies from the Van Gundy regime. The Rockets are a semi-disciplined running team, similar to the Spurs, in that they want to push the ball up the floor but not with the purpose of getting off a quick shot like the Phoenix Suns. This early in the season this goal is still a work in progress. Their ability (or inability as the case may be) to take care of the ball will be something to track tonight. We need to force some turnovers and capitalize on them. In transition, when T-Mac is handling the ball they like to run some early/quick screen and rolls which are called “DRAG”. We need to make sure we are getting back defensively so we can be in the best position to stop this dangerous early offense option. McGrady is very effective in these situations because he can stop behind the screen and shoot the deep three, he can penetrate to the basket and finish strong, and he is also willing to penetrate and pitch out to open shooters (Battier, Head etc.)

One of the familiar plays that we will see tonight is called “C” or “CORNER”. Some teams just call this “Sacramento Action” because of the proficiency that the Kings used it under Adelman. The Big man (5) on the strong side can be at the elbow (We refer to it as the pinch post position) or slide down to a low post position. The guard (1) hits the wing and cuts to the strong side corner. On the post feed the two small players run various actions and simply read the defense. For example the wing (2) can then screen down for the corner and slip to the basket (diagram). Once the defense is so focused on stopping the strong side action they have a series of sequences to operate out of the weakside (the Kings used to love to free up Peja Stojakovic this way – the Rockets will get McGrady (3) some looks with it)

Another play that we will see is their “TURNOUT” for Yao (5). The Rockets will post McGrady, Wells, and even Battier on occasion but the bread and butter of their post game is Yao. In this play Houston can simply enter the ball to Yao on the strong side and space the floor or they can swing the ball and set a cross screen (3) to get Yao and the defense to move. The extra part that we need to pay attention to is the screen the screener action for the man who sets the original cross screen for Yao.


----------



## Basel

*SEASON & SERIES NOTES; CONNECTIONS*

The Lakers split last season’s series with Houston 2-2 for the third time in four years, winning the 2005-06 series 2-1. This will be the 178th meeting between the Lakers and Rockets with Los Angeles holding a 119-58 series advantage. The Lakers are 4-2 against the Rockets in their last six contests, 5-5 over their last 10. At STAPLES Center, the Lakers are 10-6 all-time against the Rockets, 5-5 in their last 10. Under head coach Phil Jackson, the Lakers are 18-9 against Houston. In their last two home games against the Rockets at STAPLES Center, Kobe Bryant has twice scored a series record 53 points, the first coming in a double-overtime victory 12/15/06 and the second in a three-point overtime loss 3/30/07. Both games broke his own series mark of 52 established at STAPLES Center in February of 2003. In 35 career games (30 starts) versus Houston, Bryant is averaging 26.3 points per game, 81 points shy of 1,000 for his career against the Rockets. Over the past two seasons against the Rockets (7 games), Bryant is averaging 35.4 points per game. The Lakers have opened the regular season against the Rockets on four occasions, twice at home, going 1-3 in those games. Most recently the Lakers defeated the Rockets 99-91 at the Great Western Forum on opening night of the 1998-99 season (2/2/99). The two teams also faced off in season openers 11/1/91 @ Houston (121-126 OT), 11/1/86 @ Houston (102-112) and 10/30/81 (112-113 2OT).


----------



## Showtime87

Basel57 said:


> Scouting Report:
> 
> Lakers vs. Rockets - 10/30/07
> 
> Tuesday, Oct 30
> 
> The Houston Rockets bring a new coach, a couple new players, and a new sense of purpose to STAPLES Center tonight. Former Sacramento Kings coach Rick Adelman is in charge of this talented group and he brought his familiar playbook with him. The Rockets added power forward Luis Scola (acquired via trade with San Antonio). This 27-year-old rookie is a good fit, as he is well experienced (outside of the NBA). Mike James brings some fire to the backcourt and Steve Francis is a potent offensive minded guard. This team still revolves around Yao Ming and Tracy McGrady, although Bonzi Wells has shown some signs in the preseason of being that all-important third weapon.
> 
> Coach Adelman has completely revamped the offensive philosophy of the team while maintaining most of the defensive strategies from the Van Gundy regime. The Rockets are a semi-disciplined running team, similar to the Spurs, in that they want to push the ball up the floor but not with the purpose of getting off a quick shot like the Phoenix Suns. This early in the season this goal is still a work in progress. Their ability (or inability as the case may be) to take care of the ball will be something to track tonight. We need to force some turnovers and capitalize on them. In transition, when T-Mac is handling the ball they like to run some early/quick screen and rolls which are called “DRAG”. We need to make sure we are getting back defensively so we can be in the best position to stop this dangerous early offense option. McGrady is very effective in these situations because he can stop behind the screen and shoot the deep three, he can penetrate to the basket and finish strong, and he is also willing to penetrate and pitch out to open shooters (Battier, Head etc.)
> 
> One of the familiar plays that we will see tonight is called “C” or “CORNER”. Some teams just call this “Sacramento Action” because of the proficiency that the Kings used it under Adelman. The Big man (5) on the strong side can be at the elbow (We refer to it as the pinch post position) or slide down to a low post position. The guard (1) hits the wing and cuts to the strong side corner. On the post feed the two small players run various actions and simply read the defense. For example the wing (2) can then screen down for the corner and slip to the basket (diagram). Once the defense is so focused on stopping the strong side action they have a series of sequences to operate out of the weakside (the Kings used to love to free up Peja Stojakovic this way – the Rockets will get McGrady (3) some looks with it)
> 
> Another play that we will see is their “TURNOUT” for Yao (5). The Rockets will post McGrady, Wells, and even Battier on occasion but the bread and butter of their post game is Yao. In this play Houston can simply enter the ball to Yao on the strong side and space the floor or they can swing the ball and set a cross screen (3) to get Yao and the defense to move. The extra part that we need to pay attention to is the screen the screener action for the man who sets the original cross screen for Yao.


Very nice. That might be the first time I've ever seen a diagram of the opposing team's plays in one of these threads. Two thumbs up for that, very cool.


----------



## Silk D

dammit, it doesn't look like the spurs game will be over in time. 


what did Magic say??

Kwame is starting, cause he's easily our best defensive center. If Andrew were to start, he'd be in foul trouble in a few minutes.


----------



## Cris

The second game on TNT always starts around 7:45


----------



## Eternal

Can't wait til the game starts


----------



## Basel

About 25 minutes until tip-off!


----------



## Darth Bryant

Got to give Portland some credit, their hanging in there.


----------



## Darth Bryant

Vick the brick is such a goober.


----------



## Cris

They look pretty good even without oden.


----------



## Basel

A good first game, in my opinion, to kick things off this season. Let's hope things go our way for the 2nd game.


----------



## Showtime87

CDRacingZX6R said:


> Vick the brick is such a goober.


That's just Vic being Vic. I'll say one thing for him, he's not disingenuous.


----------



## Cris

Game Over... our time has come!

if anyone is on AIM, we can get a chat going. ---> corndog819


----------



## Basel

All right fellas; here we go! 

Tonight, the purple and gold will take over!


----------



## Basel

Cris said:


> Game Over... our time has come!
> 
> if anyone is on AIM, we can get a chat going. ---> corndog819


I don't see the picture in your sig anymore.


----------



## Basel

All right, well, I'll be around during commercials! GO LAKERS!


----------



## Basel

By the way, Kobe was indeed boo'd when he was announced. Wow.


----------



## Cris

Basel57 said:


> I don't see the picture in your sig anymore.


interesting. I still do. w/e.


----------



## Darth Bryant

So I guess Kobe did get boo'ed.


----------



## Cris

Cris said:


> interesting. I still do. w/e.


crap


----------



## Darth Bryant

Our ball handling is already suspect.


----------



## Cris

Cris said:


> crap


Was there always that purple on the back of our jerseys?


----------



## Cris

At least we are bouth awful


----------



## Darth Bryant

I still think Fish was a waste of money. But its nice not seeing Smush out there anymore.


----------



## Showtime87

This is brutal, can anybody score?


----------



## Cris

Cris said:


> At least we are bouth awful


Horray for scoring two points!


----------



## Darth Bryant

Theres more of that Kwame lock down man/man.


----------



## Basel

Sloppy start for both teams early on, that's for sure. But as long as we have the lead, I'm happy.


----------



## OneBadLT123

Are we sure this isnt the WNBA were watching?


----------



## Basel

Nice play by Turiaf! We're up 10!


----------



## Cris

This is just the defenders game running late

nice job turiaf


----------



## Basel

Kwame taking it at Yao, and Yao picks up his first foul! That's always good!


----------



## Basel

We have to watch out for Scola...


----------



## KDOS

Basel57 said:


> By the way, Kobe was indeed boo'd when he was announced. Wow.


Further proof that no player is going to be bigger than the franchise.


Even those who scores 81 points on a single game.


Must be nice for Kobe to have a taste of his own medicine.


----------



## Basel

Kobe to Ronny!


----------



## Darth Bryant

Sick Dunk!


----------



## sonicFLAME6

The lakers decided to show up defensively so far. Something they rarely did last season.


----------



## HB

Starting Turiaf is a smart move


----------



## Basel

I love Turiaf's energy. I can't stress that enough.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt

Crank it up you sons of *****es.


----------



## Darth Bryant

So far at least the Lakers are playing good team defense. How long until they stop playing good team defense is the question.


----------



## OneBadLT123

Rockets just look lost. Totally different then last year thats for sure


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt

Beautiful Tri sequence. Kwame dunks!


----------



## Darth Bryant

You gotta love that during all the controversy, Kobe comes out like nothing else is going on.


----------



## Darth Bryant

Did I just see....... Kwame Brown catch the ball.........................


----------



## Basel

Kwame dunked! Kwame dunked! Every time he does that this season, I will be shocked. Kobe had the sick pass, too!


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt

Get the flopping **** out of here. That's the only good thing about the offseason. No flopping.


----------



## Basel

CDRacingZX6R said:


> You gotta love that during all the controversy, Kobe comes out like nothing else is going on.


Absolutely. Kobe will have the fans cheering him again in no time.


----------



## sonicFLAME6

so far the refs are not calling the flops by shane shane on kobe


----------



## Darth Bryant

Bynum looks like a monster.


----------



## Basel

Farmar has checked in, by the way. I hope he plays as well as he did in the pre-season.

Oh, and Mo Evans and Bynum have also checked in. I want Bynum to play great!


----------



## sonicFLAME6

CDRacingZX6R said:


> Did I just see....... Kwame Brown catch the ball.........................


i like!


----------



## Cris

Not in this house


----------



## Darth Bryant

Bynum is making some horrible rotations out there. He just got bailed out by Ronny.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt

See what Turiaf just did. That's called rotating, albeit late and was whisteled for the foul. We haven't seen that consistently in a long time.


----------



## sonicFLAME6

lol, nice block/foul by turiaf, turiaf with the longest arms on the court lol


----------



## Basel

I love Kobe.


----------



## sonicFLAME6

wow, the rockets looking terrible, tmac was non existent, can't let that guy get hot


----------



## Basel

Lakers are shooting 47% in comparison to Houston's 25%. I like!


----------



## Darth Bryant

I'd like to see this defense carry on throughout the game. I'm afraid of getting my hopes up though..


----------



## Basel

Cook is in; that terrifies me. I'm also afraid of what will happen when Kobe goes out.


----------



## Darth Bryant

Bynum looks nervous.


----------



## Basel

****! Now it's only a 2-point game...


----------



## Cris

This quarter is off to a _great_ start


----------



## OneBadLT123

Yao for MVP


----------



## OneBadLT123

Damn Houston forcing just way too many unnecessary passes


----------



## sonicFLAME6

wow that is just wrong, lol in the rockets game forum they have kobes mug shot up in the game thread starter line up lol


----------



## The One

alright now; what is up with Bynum?


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt

OneBadLT123 said:


> Cook for MVP


Fixed it for you...


----------



## Basel

You guys think we'll see Java in this game?


----------



## Basel

Bynum was late, and was fined.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt

Bynum, WTF. No excuse whatsoever for that. Grow up.


----------



## DANNY

java the hut? perhaps


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt

Atta boy...


----------



## Basel

Nice dunk by Bynum.


----------



## Basel

And we've already blown our first double-digit lead this season.

Brian Cook, get off the floor.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt

Cook thinks he is a slasher now. Wonderful....


----------



## Darth Bryant

Why o why does Cook actually play in the NBA?


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt

Somebody fill me in, is Radmanovic not apart of the rotation? I would rather see him in the game than Cook.


----------



## Cris

As for bynum. I heard the 405 only had one lane open both ways today. I can only imagine.


----------



## Basel

Brian Cook should change careers and become a chef.

See what I just did there?


----------



## Basel

Bartholomew Hunt said:


> Somebody fill me in, is Radmanovic not apart of the rotation? I would rather see him in the game than Cook.


Didn't you hear?! He's out because of a sore throat!


----------



## Darth Bryant

Bartholomew Hunt said:


> Somebody fill me in, is Radmanovic not apart of the rotation? I would rather see him in the game than Cook.



His throat hurts... :lol:


----------



## Cris

Bartholomew Hunt said:


> Somebody fill me in, is Radmanovic not apart of the rotation? I would rather see him in the game than Cook.


If you bothered to read the injury report. Youd appreciate the severity of his "injury"


----------



## SoCalfan21

Brian Cook is such a ****ing scrub...why is he on the team?? Seriously...


----------



## OneBadLT123

Bartholomew Hunt said:


> Fixed it for you...


riiiight


----------



## Basel

Kobe's back in.


----------



## Showtime87

Cris said:


> As for bynum. I heard the 405 only had one lane open both ways today. I can only imagine.



This was the problem, apparently it's been a nightmare all day long. 

Link:
http://abclocal.go.com/kabc/story?section=traffic&id=5733532


----------



## Basel

Coby Karl making his regular season debut for the Lakers.


----------



## Basel

I can't wait for Odom to get back, by the way.


----------



## Darth Bryant

lol, he did to Kwame something ive wanted to do since he came to LA. A nice kick to the nuts.


----------



## sonicFLAME6

Bartholomew Hunt said:


> Somebody fill me in, is Radmanovic not apart of the rotation? I would rather see him in the game than Cook.


i second that thought


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt

I was tied up. If that's seriously why he's out, damn I feel sorry for him. The pain and suffering...


----------



## Basel

Kwame tried serving up a facial, but was fouled. That would've been pretty damn sweet. Yao picks up his 2nd foul.


----------



## Cris

Odom looking sharp


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt

Kwame while shooting the free throw: "That's money!"

And then BRICK! :lol:


----------



## Basel

Kwame needs to hit a ****ing free throw.


----------



## sonicFLAME6

kwame being kwame at the ft line


----------



## Darth Bryant

Kobe looks so much faster this year. That weight loss has helped a lot.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt

Oh ****! Transition basket!


----------



## Basel

Wait a minute...am I really seeing this? Kwame dunked for the 2nd time tonight!!


----------



## Showtime87

CDRacingZX6R said:


> lol, he did to Kwame something ive wanted to do since he came to LA. A nice kick to the nuts.


Are you sure that's even possible? I mean really, I'm not positive he's ever had any.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt

WTF was Kwame looking at?


----------



## Basel

Kobe's already missed 3 free throws...what the hell?


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt

Streetball!!


----------



## Basel

And there goes the lead...


----------



## OneBadLT123

Here we come...


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt

Alright Kobe, I know you're on a mission, but it's time to pass the ball. They can't run half-court offense for ****, why give them transition opportunities. Having said that, call a ****ing foul.


----------



## Showtime87

It's starting to get ugly...


----------



## Darth Bryant

Uh oh.. Kobes starting to cry.... That ref better get ready to be traded.


----------



## Showtime87

Can we trade Kobe at halftime?


----------



## Basel

Rockets bench: 14 points.

Lakers bench: 2 points.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt

Where the hell is Eternal? Let's trade him instead.


----------



## Basel

By the way, is it just me or does Mike James always kill us?


----------



## Basel

Bartholomew Hunt said:


> Where the hell is Eternal? Let's trade him instead.


Does this mean I'm off the trading block?


----------



## Basel

Fisher nails the first three of the night for the Lakers.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt

Beautiful sequence. Just beautiful. Sick D and fastbreak Kobe.


----------



## Showtime87

I have missed those high-arching D-Fish 3 pointers.


----------



## sonicFLAME6

i dont know why, but i hate fishers jumper. his form i mean.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt

Basel57 said:


> Does this mean I'm off the trading block?


Yes, we need to preserve chemistry. FISHER!!!


----------



## Cris

Fishy Fishy Fishy


----------



## sonicFLAME6

lakers playing that terrible pick n roll defense they are known for lol


----------



## Basel

Let's end the first half with a bang!


----------



## Basel

43-43 at the half.


----------



## Showtime87

Undefeated82 said:


> i dont know why, but i hate fishers jumper. his form i mean.


It's actually a very good form. The higher the arch, the better chance of making the shot. More players should have that kind of arch on their shots.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt

Bartholomew Hunt said:


> Yes, we need to preserve chemistry. FISHER!!!


Ugly second quarter, but I'll take the tie game right now.


----------



## Darth Bryant

lol. T-mac with the F bomb.


----------



## Basel

Bartholomew Hunt said:


> Yes, we need to preserve chemistry. FISHER!!!


Sweet!


----------



## Showtime87

Nice question Sager: "There was a chorus of booes, did you hear that?"....


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt

CDRacingZX6R said:


> lol. T-mac with the F bomb.


Dikembe chimed in. "Get in the choppa!"


----------



## Darth Bryant

Lakers starting line up surprisingly looked good defense wise and offense wise. The bench looked utterly pathetic. 

And missing Vlade and Odom, cant be to disappointed so far.


----------



## Basel

Kobe's response to the boo's? We don't know what's going on.


----------



## Showtime87

Bartholomew Hunt said:


> Dikembe chimed in. "Get in the choppa!"


Followed by cookie, cookie, cookie...


----------



## sonicFLAME6

Showtime87 said:


> It's actually a very good form. The higher the arch, the better chance of making the shot. More players should have that kind of arch on their shots.


the thing is i know the form is good form, the high arch i like, its nice, but the slingshot to the side of the head just annoys me lol, it's weird i guess.


----------



## Drewbs

Kobe's wrist looks like its slowing him down, I've already seen him lose his dribble twice in transition


----------



## Showtime87

Brown has looked halfway decent so far, but Bynum is going to have contribute in the second half.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt

Omar Epps plays for the Heat?


----------



## Darth Bryant

I can't stand Wade commercials.


----------



## Showtime87

I don't think so, but he is Basel's sig.


----------



## Damian Necronamous

Can we get a foul called for Kobe? The guy shot 10FTs but it seriously should've been 16 or 18. He's getting smacked every time he goes to the basket.

Good defense on Yao so far. We need to get the ball inside to Bynum and start hitting some freaking shots. We can't survive by only scoring 43pts in the second half.


----------



## OneBadLT123

Rockets are playing terrible tonight, and yet still tied


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt

Damian, you have no idea how much I have missed the anti-ref tirades. Finally, I feel at home with my Laker brethren.


----------



## Basel

Lakers will win, fellas. Don't worry. Somehow, they'll pull it out.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt

OneBadLT123 said:


> Rockets are playing terrible tonight, and yet still tied


Young man, I'm gonna twist off your head and spike it onto the floors of a nightmare you can't even imagine. I will dance with you inside the six-sided ring of fire, unless you move from this thread, far and fast, NOW!


----------



## sonicFLAME6

OneBadLT123 said:


> Rockets are playing terrible tonight, and yet still tied


and so have the lakers and they are missing odom :biggrin:


----------



## Basel

Undefeated82 said:


> and so have the lakers and they are missing odom :biggrin:


And Vlad.


----------



## sonicFLAME6

that jordan and cuba commercial fails at the comedy it tried to achieve


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt

Did anyone else just flat out stare at the big goatee guy behind Doug Collins? His scowl is hysterical. If you have TiVO, back it up for a quick laugh.


----------



## Darth Bryant

Theres the Kwame I remember!


----------



## Basel

Kwame has a brilliant start to this 2nd half.


----------



## Basel

Well that's a **** way to start this half.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt

Basel57 said:


> Kwame has a brilliant start to this 2nd half.


****.


----------



## DuMa

6-0 run to start the half. call that TO phil! hahaha


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt

Luke Walton is our second option.


----------



## sonicFLAME6

wtf! why are the lakers just standing around?


----------



## Basel

You'd think we would have adjusted at the half and played better to start the 2nd half, but that would make too much sense.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt

LOL @ Phil


----------



## Darth Bryant

lol. Lakers look like trash now.


----------



## Basel

Kobe should just attack the rim more. He's gotten quite a few good, easy looks, so he should keep doing it.


----------



## sonicFLAME6

looks like kobe is going to have to save the day for the lakers, nothin new


----------



## sonicFLAME6

there's something wrong when turiaf is on the floor and the lakers are showing no sign of energy or even life! wake up lakers!!


----------



## sonicFLAME6

fisher nice


----------



## Cris

fisher is at least shooting decently


----------



## Basel

Fisher is shooting well for us. Good to see.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt

Brian Cook is a ****ing *****. He didn't even try for that rebound. Softest big I have ever seen.


----------



## sonicFLAME6

i like how cook just moves out the way instead of jumping for that rebound, lol


----------



## sonicFLAME6

cook, get the **** off the court, and while your at it leave your jersey and clear your locker!


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt

Repeat what I just said about Cook. He is absolutely worthless.


----------



## OneBadLT123

Its about damn time....


----------



## Basel

Nice dunk by Yao. And then a nicer dunk by T-Mac. ****.


----------



## OneBadLT123

I am sick and tired of this Kobe soap opera


----------



## Basel

Are you kidding me right now? Not a damn thing is going our way. Mihm is in...


----------



## Yao Mania

Basel57 said:


> Nice dunk by Yao. And then a nicer dunk by T-Mac. ****.


That just put a smile on my face


----------



## DuMa

anyone remember a few years ago when shaq and kobe was feuding just a few days before the 03-04 season??

parallels with this season and kobe and phil now


----------



## sonicFLAME6

kobe won't let anyone take the show from him, nice shot kobe!


----------



## Basel

HUSTLE!

Come on!


----------



## Brian34Cook

What a team!


----------



## sonicFLAME6

rocket fans in here trolling, just come in when they are looking good lol


----------



## OneBadLT123

Nice tip in by Walton..errr I mean Tmac


----------



## DuMa

good basket by luke and kwame. they sure teamed together to get that basket.

trouble is that tmac gets the credit for the points though.


----------



## Basel

Take Cook out, and don't put him back in. Put Bynum in once Yao exits, and then bring Java in.


----------



## OneBadLT123

Undefeated82 said:


> rocket fans in here trolling, just come in when they are looking good lol


hey I have been here all game


----------



## Basel

DuMa said:


> good basket by luke and kwame. they sure teamed together to get that basket.
> 
> trouble is that tmac gets the credit for the points though.


At least that helps my fantasy team...


----------



## Eternal

That basket was pathetic on that last play there that counted for Tmac.


----------



## Basel

Come on Rockets! Start playing bad!


----------



## onelakerfan

kobe is not passing the ball, he is playing 1 on five


----------



## Brian34Cook

If the Lakers entered the Special Olympics as a team I dont even think they'd win a game..


----------



## Basel

This is an interesting line-up. 

Fisher, Evans, Walton, Mihm, Bynum

We're down 12.


----------



## Eternal

DuMa said:


> anyone remember a few years ago when shaq and kobe was feuding just a few days before the 03-04 season??
> 
> parallels with this season and kobe and phil now


Their not feuding. It's more Phil trying to get inside of Kobe's head to have him try and focus on the season as if he isn't going to be traded.


----------



## sonicFLAME6

bynum nice!


----------



## Cris

Lakers have ten minutes to prove to me it isnt halo 3 time.


----------



## sonicFLAME6

tmac is heating up and looks confident now


----------



## Basel

T-Mac is heating up, and that sucks for us right now.


----------



## Yao Mania

onelakerfan said:


> kobe is not passing the ball, he is playing 1 on five


Works well for me in NBA 2K8


----------



## Basel

Nice basket by Mihm.


----------



## sonicFLAME6

Cris said:


> Lakers have ten minutes to prove to me it isnt halo 3 time.


flamethrower, rocket launcher, sniper, needler, spartan laser>laker game


----------



## Eternal

I think I should turn off the game now. Since i've started watching after getting home from work, Lakers have been outscored big time and are down the biggest they've been down all night.


----------



## sonicFLAME6

luke with a nice cross, but next time attempt the lay up dummie


----------



## DuMa

Eternal said:


> Their not feuding. It's more Phil trying to get inside of Kobe's head to have him try and focus on the season as if he isn't going to be traded.


its feuding.


----------



## Basel

What the hell? Kobe misses another free throw. He's 9/14. That's not like Kobe.


----------



## sonicFLAME6

kobe's wrist is really showing up, has missed a lot of field goal and ft's he normally makes


----------



## Basel

Nice dunk by Farmar; Lakers down 8 heading into the 4th quarter.


----------



## Basel

The Lakers as a team are only 13/26 from the stripe...that's pathetic.


----------



## Basel

I still have faith in this team. 

And TNT just said that a key loss was Smush Parker. Ahahahahahahahahaha!


----------



## DuMa

its sad when TNT lists the lakers' key acquistions as d-fish and mihm, which they had to state he was coming back from injury


----------



## Basel

Why is Bynum shooting a jump shot?


----------



## sonicFLAME6

and why is bynum taking long jumpers?


----------



## Basel

I'm kind of surprised we've only attempted three 3-pointers tonight. Usually we shoot way more.


----------



## Basel

Kobe's trying to do too much.


----------



## Basel

We look so stagnant on offense.


----------



## Yao Mania

Basel57 said:


> Kobe's trying to do too much.


Nonsense. Its never too much for Kobe.


----------



## DuMa

lakers are a shoe-in to win.

edit: said that too fast.


----------



## Brian34Cook

I know Cook sucks but you might need to find an attempt for someone to try and score.. hahahahaha.. I dont even know who..


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt

Put in Odom.


----------



## Basel

Why hasn't Sasha seen any minutes yet?


----------



## sonicFLAME6

nice hustle kobe, maybe itll wake up the rest of the team


----------



## Brian34Cook

10-16 at the line.. what a horrible game by Kobe (could have some to do with his wrist but still) even though he's scored like 30.. screw the points..


----------



## Basel

We have scored 20 points in almost three and a half quarters.


----------



## OneBadLT123

Kobe is killing you guys...


----------



## Basel

Kobe's getting fouled a lot, it seems, and there are no calls being made. It's now a 14-point lead.


----------



## DuMa

i liked what d-fish did on that play. he didnt pass it to kobe.


----------



## sonicFLAME6

i like kobe attacking the basket, doing his wade impersonation


----------



## Brian34Cook

Eh.. I dont wanna think they can comeback and win this game but I think they do.. I could just be bored and wanna be stupid.. so there ya go!

All I know is Kobe is having a clankfest.. wont matter much if he continues to play like this.. tryin to lead them back


----------



## Basel

Kobe misses another free throw...are you kidding me right now?


----------



## Basel

Kobe's going back to the line again...he better ****ing make both!


----------



## sonicFLAME6

good D by the lakers, kobe keep attacking!!!


----------



## Basel

Hey look...Kobe missed his 8th free throw. That wrist needs to stop hurting.


----------



## Brian34Cook

Yea its obvious his wrist is affecting him.. that or Shaq taught him free throws this offseason and nobody knows..


----------



## KDOS

DuMa said:


> i liked what d-fish did on that play. he didnt pass it to kobe.


Lol


----------



## sonicFLAME6

kobe's wrist is really bothering him


----------



## Basel

Damn that was a HUGE shot by Fisher.


----------



## Basel

Back to the free throw line, and this time it's Luke Walton. Come on Luke!


----------



## Darth Bryant

Bynum is coming through this quarter. Lets see if him and Kobe can carry the lakers to a win after this ugly game.


----------



## Basel

Curse of the Shaq? We can't make a ****ing free throw.


----------



## Brian34Cook

Hahaha.. Lakers cant make free throws.. wow.. it's like a 50/50 chance of going in tonight!


----------



## Basel

What a horrible time to give up a 3-pointer.


----------



## Darth Bryant

Lakers would be well ahead if we could make the free throws.


----------



## Darth Bryant

Joy.. 

Kwame is back in.


----------



## OneBadLT123

Tmac and Kobe going at it...


----------



## Darth Bryant

If Houston is smart and has the fouls to give, they put Kwame on the line anytime he touches the ball in the paint.


----------



## Basel

If we lose this game, it will be because we don't know how to make free throws.


----------



## Basel

Nice dunk by Turiaf! Let's get energized!


----------



## Basel

That 3 from Walton would have HUUUUUUUUUGE.


----------



## Darth Bryant

Aaaaaaaaaahrrrrrrrrrrrrrghhhhhhhhhhhhhhg Luke You ****er! Die You Mother ****ing *******


----------



## Darth Bryant

Game over man! GAME OVER!


----------



## DuMa

kobe's wrist would be okay if he didnt have to fling it everytime at the ref.


----------



## Brian34Cook

Puke Walton.. lol it's over now!


----------



## Basel

These guys better practice at the art of free throws tomorrow. Because that's the reason we lost this game.


----------



## Basel

I said if we could hold T-Mac/Yao to 50 or less points, we could win.

Right now, they have 53.


----------



## Darth Bryant

I'd rather have put Farmar in than Luke. He was playing great defense earlyer.


----------



## Darth Bryant

Lucky for us we got Kwame out there guarding Yao.


----------



## SoCalfan21

This team is so scrubish...Seriously. I cant believe we lost to ****ing Houston in LA..


----------



## Basel

And Yao just put the nail in the coffin. Game over.


----------



## SoCalfan21

Basel57 said:


> I said if we could hold T-Mac/Yao to 50 or less points, we could win.
> 
> Right now, they have 53.


Or maybe if someone other than Kobe on the lakers knew how to score. Jesus Christ if I was Kobe I would ****ing want out also.


----------



## OneBadLT123

good ol yao


----------



## Damian Necronamous

I'm actually astonished at how terrible a showing this was. We look worse than the 04-05 team.

Kobe was embarrassing himself out there. If he does anymore of that crap, he can't be traded soon enough.


----------



## OneBadLT123

SoCalfan21 said:


> This team is so scrubish...Seriously. I cant believe we lost to ****ing Houston in LA..


whys that?


----------



## Basel

Well hey, we also played without Lamar and Vlad, so we put up a good fight.

Looks like Kobe will score 40, but it's not going to matter.


----------



## Basel

OneBadLT123 said:


> whys that?


Because we're not supposed to lose. Don't you know that?

Haha.


----------



## ElMarroAfamado

i say trade KObe before he gets hurt and nobody wants him, he is starting to do that Wade Limp walking


----------



## Basel

What the hell? 2-point game?!


----------



## Brian34Cook

Wow what the hell..


----------



## Darth Bryant

I cant believe they called that foul on Farmar......... Still within 2 points, but man that was such a lame call.


----------



## OneBadLT123

what the hell


----------



## Basel

I'm not sure I even know what the hell just happened.


----------



## Brian34Cook

3 "what the hell" posts in the same minute.. thats great


----------



## Darth Bryant

Fish!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Eternal

Yes


----------



## Basel

OH My GOD!!!


----------



## Darth Bryant

Ouchhhhhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## Brian34Cook

Wow! Then ouch lol


----------



## Basel

Noooooooooooooooooooo!


----------



## Eternal

Omg No


----------



## Eternal

I hate Battier!


----------



## Darth Bryant

That was good defense on that last play. That was just an amazing shot by shane....


----------



## DuMa

OMG. choke by rockets.
save by rockets.


----------



## Darth Bryant

Let fish take the final shot. What the hell.


----------



## -33-

what a shot


----------



## OneBadLT123

damn what a finish


----------



## Darth Bryant

Smart play.


----------



## Basel

I used to like Battier. Now I hate him.


----------



## Eternal

Well that looks like it's the game... =\


----------



## OneBadLT123

im still in shock...


----------



## Darth Bryant

Over the back foul. No call. Was a good game anyways.


----------



## Basel

THAT WAS A FOUL! What the ****?!?!


----------



## DuMa

way to rehab that wrist kobe.....


----------



## Darth Bryant

That phantom Farmar call, and that lack of call at the end pretty much screwed us.


----------



## SoCalfan21

wow the rockets are such scrubs...how did people pick them to be good again?


----------



## -33-

way to blow the spread Houston.... 10-0 run in 1:09 after you're up 12? Terrible...


----------



## Eternal

Wow, bad no call by the refs...


----------



## OneBadLT123

All Ball


----------



## Yao Mania

What a way to start off the season. Ugly win for us, but I'm more than happy to take it.


----------



## OneBadLT123

Shaq_Diesel said:


> way to blow the spread Houston.... 10-0 run in 1:09 after you're up 12? Terrible...


Shaved! lol j/k 

crazy game laker fans..Crazy game


----------



## Basel

This sucks so very much. I'm so pissed off right now.


----------



## Hibachi!

How bad does the 2 point flub where Luke Walton and Kwame fumbled the ball into their own basket look now? Wow...


----------



## DuMa

Hibachi! said:


> How bad is that 2 point flub where Luke Walton and Kwame fumbled the ball into their own basket hurt now? Wow...


hahahahahah


----------



## SoCalfan21

OneBadLT123 said:


> All Ball




All scrubs.


----------



## nguyen_milan

Hibachi! said:


> How bad is that 2 point flub where Luke Walton and Kwame fumbled the ball into their own basket hurt now? Wow...


Or the missed FTs ... Damn


----------



## Basel

Hibachi! said:


> How bad does the 2 point flub where Luke Walton and Kwame fumbled the ball into their own basket look now? Wow...


Please don't remind me.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt

It's been a while since my emotions got toyed with like that. I just threw a baked potato against the wall with no intention of eating it. Mother****ing son of *****. I will sleep horribly tonight.


----------



## Damian Necronamous

18 missed FTs...there's your loss right there.


----------



## ElMarroAfamado

Basel57 said:


> This sucks so very much. I'm so pissed off right now.


tell me about it :azdaja: 

damn damn, NBA did i miss you :yay:


----------



## Eternal

Hibachi! said:


> How bad does the 2 point flub where Luke Walton and Kwame fumbled the ball into their own basket look now? Wow...


Please don't remind us... =(


----------



## OneBadLT123

SoCalfan21 said:


> All scrubs.


right


----------



## SoCalfan21

This season is a joke anyways.


----------



## Darth Bryant

Difference between Houston fans and Laker fans, is that we know our team sucks.


----------



## ElMarroAfamado

Hibachi! said:


> How bad does the 2 point flub where Luke Walton and Kwame fumbled the ball into their own basket look now? Wow...


boy, unless they turn this around quick i dont think Kobe can take much more of this


----------



## DuMa

time to tank the season yet?? laker fans?


----------



## reHEATed

made it close at the end, and made it an exciting first night of basketball

Lakers wont be too bad this year. Turiaf impressed me, and Fisher was a great addition.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt

Battier, you are ugly as ****. And you talk funny.


----------



## SoCalfan21

Its incredible how ****ty we play the whole game and still had a chance to win. Shows alot about the opponent. Great D.


----------



## Basel

Bartholomew Hunt said:


> It's been a while since my emotions got toyed with like that. I just threw a baked potato against the wall with no intention of eating it. Mother****ing son of *****. I will sleep horribly tonight.


At least you'll sleep.


----------



## SoCalfan21

DuMa said:


> time to tank the season yet?? laker fans?


I dunno you wanna wait another 20 years before you win anything significant?


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt

CDRacingZX6R said:


> Difference between Houston fans and Laker fans, is that we know our team sucks.


No kidding. Look up the Lakers record without Odom. It's abysmal. The fact that this game was even close would be pretty discouraging to me.


----------



## OneBadLT123

Turiaf was decent tonight, and its weird seeing fisher back in gold. Walton is looking better every year


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt

SoCalfan21 said:


> I dunno you wanna wait another 20 years before you win anything significant?


You were alive during the nineties right? Stop making us look bad.


----------



## Eternal

Bartholomew Hunt said:


> No kidding. Look up the Lakers record without Odom. It's abysmal. The fact that this game was even close would be pretty discouraging to me.


Magic just saying it now on TNT as well.


----------



## Yao Mania

Alright Houston fans go back to our forum if you have nothing nice to say here

Give the Lakers credit for fighting 'til the end. I would've called it a night if my team was down 12 with 2mins left, but Kobe and co. kept going. And I wouldn't worry too much about the Rockets, let this be a wake up call for their sloppy play.


----------



## OneBadLT123

Damn whats up with some of you bitter laker fans?


----------



## OneBadLT123

Yao Mania said:


> Alright Houston fans go back to our forum if you have nothing nice to say here
> 
> Give the Lakers credit for fighting 'til the end. I would've called it a night if my team was down 12 with 2mins left, but Kobe and co. kept going. And I wouldn't worry too much about the Rockets, let this be a wake up call for their sloppy play.


I haven't done a thing


----------



## nguyen_milan

OneBadLT123 said:


> Damn whats up with some of you bitter laker fans?


We are bitter lol


----------



## Block

This is the Lakers forum. Comments like that are unwelcomed -YM


----------



## Basel

OneBadLT123 said:


> Damn whats up with some of you bitter laker fans?


We just lost a ****ing heart breaker.


----------



## Darth Bryant

Just saw kobe had 8 assists... I like that number. To bad I'm going to be watching him do it for another team soon.


----------



## OneBadLT123

Basel57 said:


> We just lost a ****ing heart breaker.


No kidding, we almost had one. That last minute and half had me worried big time.

If it makes you feel better, I lost 16g's in vbookie because Rockets blew the spread


----------



## Basel

Why do they keep showing the ****ing replay?!


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt

Block said:


> Wow... nice show of sportsman ship you so called fans.
> 
> Your tears are so delicious. Keep crying.


Borderline weirdo. "It puts the lotion on its skin!"


----------



## Darth Bryant

Nevermind that was rebounds.


----------



## Eternal

CDRacingZX6R said:


> Just saw kobe had 8 assists... I like that number. To bad I'm going to be watching him do it for another team soon.


He had 4 assists, I think you mean rebounds.


----------



## Basel

CDRacingZX6R said:


> Just saw kobe had 8 assists... I like that number. To bad I'm going to be watching him do it for another team soon.


I predicted that Kobe would average 7 assists a game this season; let's see if he gets there.


----------



## Eternal

Basel57 said:


> I predicted that Kobe would average 7 assists a game this season; so far, so good.


So far so bad.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt

Eternal said:


> So far so bad.


Hardy har har!


----------



## Basel

I edited it...


----------



## Yao Mania

So how do Lakers fans feel about Kobe after this game?


----------



## SoCalfan21

Yao Mania said:


> So how do Lakers fans feel about Kobe after this game?



Bynum, Kwame and fillers for JO looks terrific right now...


----------



## Eternal

Yao Mania said:


> So how do Lakers fans feel about Kobe after this game?


I still feel the same right now, as I'm pretty upset on how everything was handled, and still feel like everything is a mess. I'm not sure if this game helped the situation or made it worse, in terms of how Kobe feels about this team.

I still feel the same way about Kobe as I've always had and will always like him no matter what.


----------



## nguyen_milan

Yao Mania said:


> So how do Lakers fans feel about Kobe after this game?


Still the Kobe I know for a long time


----------



## Basel

I still like Kobe, and regardless of what happens, I will always like him and he will be one of my favorites in the game.


----------



## nguyen_milan

Basel57 said:


> I still like Kobe, and regardless of what happens, I will always like him and he will be one of my favorites in the game.


you blind Kobe lover :biggrin:


----------



## Darth Bryant

What sucks is our next game is with the Suns, followed by the Jazz. Starting the season 0 and 3 isn't going to help the Kobe situation.


----------



## Basel

Man, **** the Suns. I hope they have a ****ing miserable season.


----------



## Yao Mania

Basel57 said:


> Man, **** the Suns. I hope they have a ****ing miserable season.


Now that we can agree on


----------



## Darth Bryant

Dude, Oden looks like he is 50.


----------



## Basel

So, I'm still kind of in shock at what happened in that game. How in the bluest of blue hells did Battier make that shot?


----------



## onelakerfan

Basel57 said:


> Why is Bynum shooting a jump shot?


because nobody passes him the ball when his under the basket or posting up


----------



## Cap

Beginning of the end of the Lakers if they trade Kobe. But what else is new, they're not interested in intelligent discussion or dialog, they're interested in what they believe works, 7 straight years of results be damned. The 7 straight years being the last 7 seasons, the ones without Logo there to break the front office's fall from grace. 

It's clear as day this franchise is nothing without West. Here's hoping for a return to sanity. Most likely, we'll be going the way of the (old) Celtics.


----------



## OneBadLT123

Basel57 said:


> Man, **** the Suns. I hope they have a ****ing miserable season.


+1 :biggrin:


----------



## OneBadLT123

Basel57 said:


> So, I'm still kind of in shock at what happened in that game. How in the bluest of blue hells did Battier make that shot?


By shooting from his legs, and extending his arms while adjusting the distance with a good follow though 

Yeah I dont know either, but ill take it.


----------



## sonicFLAME6

CDRacingZX6R said:


> Dude, Oden looks like he is 50.


i thought he was 50? isn't he the coach of the blazers?


----------



## Darth Bryant

EHL said:


> Beginning of the end of the Lakers if they trade Kobe. But what else is new, they're not interested in intelligent discussion or dialog, they're interested in what they believe works, 7 straight years of results be damned. The 7 straight years being the last 7 seasons, the ones without Logo there to break the front office's fall from grace.
> 
> It's clear as day this franchise is nothing without West. Here's hoping for a return to sanity. Most likely, we'll be going the way of the (old) Celtics.



I have a feeling if Kobe came out and said publically he wants to remain a Laker. The Lakers would call off all trade talk. Problem is that Kobe wants out, and the Laker's can't do anything about it. So what can you do? This team failed to make any trades in three years, can't blame Kobe for wanting out the door. At the same time, Kobe wanted to run a team on his own, and he got it. 

The Lakers will see many dark years.


----------



## Basel

CDRacingZX6R said:


> I have a feeling if Kobe came out and said publically he wants to remain a Laker. The Lakers would call off all trade talk. Problem is that Kobe wants out, and the Laker's can't do anything about it. So what can you do? This team failed to make any trades in three years, can't blame Kobe for wanting out the door. At the same time, Kobe wanted to run a team on his own, and he got it.
> 
> The Lakers will see many dark years.


Think positive!


----------



## sonicFLAME6

CDRacingZX6R said:


> *I have a feeling if Kobe came out and said publically he wants to remain a Laker. The Lakers would call off all trade talk. Problem is that Kobe wants out, and the Laker's can't do anything about it.* So what can you do? This team failed to make any trades in three years, can't blame Kobe for wanting out the door. At the same time, Kobe wanted to run a team on his own, and he got it.
> 
> The Lakers will see many dark years.


i agree with this. kobe will be gone soon, and if the lakers don't get a superstar swap type of deal they will get raped for kobe, it's one or the other.


----------



## ElMarroAfamado

Basel57 said:


> Man, **** the Suns. I hope they have a ****ing miserable season.


:clap2:


----------



## ElMarroAfamado

deng and gordon would not be enough but who knows


----------



## DANNY

Bartholomew Hunt said:


> It's been a while since my emotions got toyed with like that. I just threw a baked potato against the wall with no intention of eating it. Mother****ing son of *****. I will sleep horribly tonight.


better clean that **** up


----------



## Yao Mania

I think this sums things up very well for tonight:


----------



## SoCalfan21

WHo gives a **** about that basket that was bounced in or tipped in...Kobe missed 8 Free Throws which really cost us the game.


----------



## compsciguy78

Yao Mania said:


> I think this sums things up very well for tonight:


He threw that ball in the basket!!

Look at him! He purposely did that...


----------



## Basel

SoCalfan21 said:


> WHo gives a **** about that basket that was bounced in or tipped in...Kobe missed 8 Free Throws which really cost us the game.


It wasn't just Kobe's free throws, man. The entire team missed 18 free throws, which is rather pathetic.


----------



## elcap15

I really feel like Kobe shot us out of this game. In the third quarter it seemed like he didnt pass the ball once. He just dribbled around and then came off a screen and shot it. Or drove and gave up a turnover. The offense stagnates because no one knows what the hell to do.

I remember one play, where Kobe had the ball and Turiaf came over to set a high screen. Obviously Kobe got double teamed but instead of passing to a wide open Ronny, he tried to dribble around them and was forced back out to the perimeter. Now Turiaf looked confused so he went back to set another high screen and Kobe did the same thing, only he shot the ball this time. No ball movement, no teamates involved = sucks the life out of an offense.

Kobe took 42% of the total teams' shot attempts (Kobe had 32 and the rest of the team 44). Incidently that is a higher percentage than he shot from the field (40%). Also, I find it pretty hypocritical when Kobe says he needs to bear the burden of the offense but the rest of the team combined for a higher field goal percantage than he did.


Free throws killed us. I am stunned by how many Kobe missed. Kwame missed all 4 that he attempted and that's no surprise. I can believe that Kobe took 27 FT attempts. That is ridiculous for anyone, even if Kobe did attack all night and jack up 32 shots, and didnt pass for half the game.


----------



## Basel

Yeah, it was a bad first game, but with that said, we still had a shot to win, so that's always a plus. Hopefully we surprise the hell out of Phoenix on Friday, who I'm sure will be taking us lightly.


----------



## The One

Basel57 said:


> , who I'm sure will be taking us lightly....


....again:biggrin:


----------



## Basel

Post-Game Quotes:



> LAKERS PLAYERS QUOTES
> *
> Lakers guard Kobe Bryant on comeback:*
> "We got our hands on balls and were able to get some quick points and get back into it, it was a hard fought effort on our part."
> 
> *Lakers guard Kobe Bryant on having Fisher back:*
> "Huge difference, because he knows spots on the floor, and he knows the system really well. The last play of the game I can close my eyes and throw it to that spot because I knew he was going to be there, so it’s just those little things."
> 
> *Lakers guard Derek Fisher on being back in Los Angeles:*
> "In terms of my comfort level with the city and this community and the kinship I feel with a lot of fans, and obviously with a lot of the coaching staff being here and management and the pr department and other people that spent a lot of years and they’re still here. There’s a very familiar feeling to being back here."
> *
> Lakers guard Derek Fisher on taking a big shot at the end of the game:*
> "Hopefully we will have three or four guys out there [that can take a big shot]. We can get Lamar back and we missed Vladamir tonight that would have been helpful for us at the wing spot. We had some guys scrapping there on the defensive end down the stretch, getting some steals for us and getting us back in the game, but Kobe is definitely going to be our first option late in the game in terms of making big shots and the rest of us just have to be prepared when the ball comes to us to be confident and feel good that we can knock shots down."
> 
> PHIL JACKSON QUOTES
> 
> *Phil Jackson on tonight’s performance:*
> "Well I told the team that we saw the best and worst of what we are. There were some nice moments out there and a comedy of error moments tonight in the third quarter. They came out there without really getting a solidified effort in the third quarter. I called an early timeout but we just couldn’t stand the tide that came at us early in the quarter. They played better than we did."
> 
> *Phil Jackson on Kobe’s performance:*
> "I think he got tired out there obviously, he played forty-two minutes, and he hasn’t practiced at a level of high intensity but Monday. So I’m sure there is a little drop off, conditioning wise. I had to talk to him about hitting the open guy and not crashing in so much, there was a lot of times that his competitive zeal brought him in there hell or high water and he didn’t get the call, so as a consequence there are some things that happen that resulted in lay-ups or easy run outs for them. But at the end of the game he finds a way to hit a big shot; Fish hit a big shot and suddenly we have an opportunity to go to an overtime game at least or win the game if Battier didn’t hit that three."
> *
> Phil Jackson on fans booing Kobe:*
> "My reaction was that I turned to one of my coaches and said are those boos? And one of them said yea, those are boos. That was my reaction."
> 
> *Phil Jackson on no-call at the end of the game:*
> "If a guy gets his arms up, he’s in the motion of shooting; if he gets his arms pinned down he’s probably not. That’s the difference. But I don’t think those referees would have given us a call even if the shot would have been going up. It was one of those things it seemed that every time we tried to put a little pressure on the ball it was two foul shots. We had fouls to use late at the end of the ball game and we didn’t use them wisely to our advantage."
> *
> Phil Jackson on free throw inefficiency:*
> "Well, a lot of the time I say it depends on whose shooting the free throws. Kobe missed nine free throws, eighteen for twenty-seven, he shot sixty-sixty percent by himself and that’s one of the best free throw shooters in the game. Kwame’s zero for four, Chris [Mihm] is one for three; Chris is a good free throw shooter. The rest of the way, not too many people got the opportunity to shoot. That’s pretty much it. Luke was two for four, in a situation too, but for the most part it was Kobe on the free throw line tonight.


----------



## Cap

CDRacingZX6R said:


> I have a feeling if Kobe came out and said publically he wants to remain a Laker. The Lakers would call off all trade talk. Problem is that Kobe wants out, and the Laker's can't do anything about it. So what can you do? This team failed to make any trades in three years, can't blame Kobe for wanting out the door. At the same time, Kobe wanted to run a team on his own, and he got it.
> 
> The Lakers will see many dark years.


Exactly, I don't really blame Kobe for wanting out, though at the same time I thought he'd stick around for longer ala KG. But even KG got his wish and was traded. 

In the end, the responsibility falls on the FO to make deals, and they have failed miserably to acquire that talent. They failed to do during the 3-peat too once West left, which almost cost us that 3rd title against the Kings. 

Frankly, if Kobe leaves and they don't acquire any actual good players, what's the point? What motivation do Laker fans have to watch games when the FO is dumb enough to think they can trade Shaq and Kobe, two of the greatest players in NBA history, and then pretend like Laker fans should be pleased with the results? If you're going to trade Shaq, get talent back and build around Kobe. If you're going to trade Kobe, get talent back and build around whoever that superstar is. Thing is, we know how badly you have failed at building around Kobe, you almost failed building around Shaq AND Kobe in 02, so what reason do Laker fans have to watch when we all know that if you trade Kobe you're going to fail to build a winner again, and probably be routinely lotto? 

This FO really has been a disgrace. I won't contribute a dime to an organization like this any longer if they themselves don't show the effort (and ability to learn from their mistakes) necessary to win titles. Not like we don't know that Buss has lost it anyway, what with his DUI arrest and constantly being aboard when he should be helping run his team in LA.


----------

